# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Авиационный праздник в Пушкине

## Д. Евстафьев

Ну, собственно, %subj%. Думаю, что тов. Назар добавит и своих сников, у него позиции для съемки были более выгодные.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще снимки 1

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще снимки 2

----------


## AC

Да, денек 2 июня обещает быть шумным... :-)
А вот в чем я практически не сомневался, так это в том, что на показ пригонят 35-ю "Сушку" с Лодейки... :-))

----------


## AC

*Господа, если Вам не трудно, поснимайте, пожалуйста, завтра и технику ПВО -- РЛС, ЗРК и т. п. Тоже ведь интересно... :-)*

----------


## Nazar

> Да, денек 2 июня обещает быть шумным... :-)
> А вот в чем я практически не сомневался, так это в том, что на показ пригонят 35-ю "Сушку" с Лодейки... :-))


Шумный и уже не интересный, народу много и так далее, правда пиво обещали :Smile:  
Про Сушку я то-же не сомневался, а вот с Миг-31 обломали, должен был "Борис Сафонов" прилететь.
Парочку фото можно запостить

----------


## Nazar

> *Господа, если Вам не трудно, поснимайте, пожалуйста, завтра и технику ПВО -- РЛС, ЗРК и т. п. Тоже ведь интересно... :-)*


Я завтра не поеду, так что на меня не расчитывайте

----------


## Nazar

> *Господа, если Вам не трудно, поснимайте, пожалуйста, завтра и технику ПВО -- РЛС, ЗРК и т. п. Тоже ведь интересно... :-)*


Я завтра не поеду , так что на меня не расчитывайте :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Я завтра не поеду , так что на меня не расчитывайте


Оч. жаль...  :Frown:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Оч. жаль...


Ну а чего там снимать? "Бук" как "Бук". С-300 как С-300  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Ну а чего там снимать? "Бук" как "Бук". С-300 как С-300


Да не, все равно интересно... Спасибо...  :Smile:  
А С-300В они, стало быть, решили на показ не тащить...  :Mad:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МИ8 б\н 28 уж очень похож наприбыловский!?
Я завтра поеду точнее сегодня, буду щелкать все, что надо будет выложу.

----------


## Micro

*Кириллов Кирилл*, спасибо заранее!

----------


## Snake

Я был сегодня, вот начну выкладывать фотки:

----------


## Snake

Далее......

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> МИ8 б\н 28 уж очень похож наприбыловский!?
> Я завтра поеду точнее сегодня, буду щелкать все, что надо будет выложу.


На счет Ми-8 не знаю, но вот Ми-24П точно глебычевский.

----------


## Snake

Стрижей и витязей фоток не делал

----------


## Snake

Вот ещё чуть...

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

мои 5 копеек

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 2

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 3

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 4

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 5

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 6

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 7

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 8

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще фотографии 9

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и напоследок

----------


## AC

*А что за "неприятный момент при пилотаже" там был?*
А то *вот тут*...
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1448231.htm
...*такое пишут*:
*"В парном пилотаже "Витязей" был один неприятный момент, но, к счастью, обошлось".*
 :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> [IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\Киря\Рабочий стол\Новая папка (2)[/IMG]


Обратите внимание - внизу страницы есть кнопка "Управление вложениями". Жмете ее, и появится окошко для загрузки файлов. См. картинки.

----------


## Snake

Вот ещё децл...

----------


## An-Z

Да, Nazar был прав, народу там было... тьма.. что окончательно портило впечатление от праздника. Но тем не менее полсотни интересных кадров мне удалось сделать, ну и давняя мечта -посетить стоянки АРЗ, таки воплотилась..
Порадовало: 
- большое количество спецбортов, чем Пушкин и был всегда интересен,
- реальное вооружение, а не МГМ, как на обычных выставках.
Кстати, кто подскажет, что за Ту-134БВ RA-65931? Что за "щёки" у него?

----------


## An-Z

Весьма порадовали реальные бонбочки и ракеты в экспозиции, вот немного крупных планов интересных кусков, моделистам будет полезно.

----------


## An-Z

КАБ-1500 и -500

----------


## An-Z

Всем известно - авиация без тыла не летает..
очень мне эта группа  полковников на фоне мега палаток понравилась, стопудова - ТЫЛ! Тем более что мангал на заднем плане припасён!  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

овэ МВД фотать вблизи не давали, пришлось делать это издали..
на фото 1549 наверно самая секретная матчасть армии..

----------


## An-Z

ну и чуток заводских машин.. печальное зрелище.. многих из них я видел летающими..

----------


## An-Z

герои былых времён..

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Да, Nazar был прав, народу там было... тьма.. что окончательно портило впечатление от праздника. Но тем не менее полсотни интересных кадров мне удалось сделать, ну и давняя мечта -посетить стоянки АРЗ, таки воплотилась..
> Порадовало: 
> - большое количество спецбортов, чем Пушкин и был всегда интересен,
> - реальное вооружение, а не МГМ, как на обычных выставках.
> Кстати, кто подскажет, что за Ту-134БВ RA-65931? Что за "щёки" у него?


Бомбы и ракеты были боевые. Это факт. Интерсно, если бы публика знала, что лапает боевые изделия, они бы лезли так интенсивно?  :Smile:  

А по спецбортам точно подмечено, что именно в Пушкине зоопарк всяких разных "восьмерок". Причем, что замечательно, практически все варианты на базе Ми-8Т. 

По Ту-134БВ. Это летающая лаборатория, использовалась для отработки части навигационных систем Бурана и не только.

----------


## Said

А больше фоток ПВОшной техники не было? Там на заднем плане РЛС СТ-68У была, ее никто не фоткал?
Денис, мона ваши фотки на "Вестнике ПВО" выложить (те, что про ПВО)?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> А больше фоток ПВОшной техники не было? Там на заднем плане РЛС СТ-68У была, ее никто не фоткал?
> Денис, мона ваши фотки на "Вестнике ПВО" выложить (те, что про ПВО)?


Конечно можно. Я не стал уделять особого внимания ПВО, так как для себя нового ничего там не видел. Пишите в личку email свой, вышлю большие снимки, если надо. А СТ-68У есть, так сказать, "в быту". Поэтому на показухе и не снимал.

----------


## Chizh

> Весьма порадовали реальные бонбочки и ракеты в экспозиции, вот немного крупных планов интересных кусков, моделистам будет полезно.


Большое спасибо за детализацию!
Побольше бы таких walkarounds по авиационному оружию.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Большое спасибо за детализацию!
> Побольше бы таких walkarounds по авиационному оружию.


Если интересны ракеты и бомбы, то добавлю. 

Кстати, есть учебная разрезная Р-60М. Если надо - стучись.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Бомбы и ракеты были боевые. Это факт. Интерсно, если бы публика знала, что лапает боевые изделия, они бы лезли так интенсивно?  
> 
> А по спецбортам точно подмечено, что именно в Пушкине зоопарк всяких разных "восьмерок". Причем, что замечательно, практически все варианты на базе Ми-8Т. 
> 
> По Ту-134БВ. Это летающая лаборатория, использовалась для отработки части навигационных систем Бурана и не только.


В обозначении Ту-134БВ - "В" обозначает "Вымпел", шифр темы Бурана. Если точнее, то эта машина использовалась ВНИИРА, и на ней отрабатывалась система захода на посадку. Осуществлялось это на аэродоме "Сиверский". Кое-что из аппатратуры до сих пор там и стоит.

----------


## Spotter

Ан-26 с эмблемой "Полярная авиация" (27 красный) - что за птица? Откуда он? Неск. лет назад тоже был на шоу в Пушкине.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Ан-26 с эмблемой "Полярная авиация" (27 красный) - что за птица? Откуда он? Неск. лет назад тоже был на шоу в Пушкине.


Сей аэроплан принадлежал Ленинцу. Скорее всего и сейчас в их владении находится, но летает по коммерческим заданиям. Как и Ил-18 с "клювом".

----------


## Spotter

> Сей аэроплан принадлежал Ленинцу. Скорее всего и сейчас в их владении находится.


Как то сомнительно  :Confused:   Регистрация у него не гражданская

Еще вопрос. Просветите, разведчик был какой ? МиГ-25РБТ?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

вот пробую закинуть

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

нажимаю быстрые вложения обзор загрузку и фото нет,???? подскажите , что делать?

----------


## Micro

> овэ МВД фотать вблизи не давали, пришлось делать это издали.


А какие номера у тех на дальнем плане? 
88 и 89?

----------


## AC

*Snake, Денис!* Спасибо за репортажи!
А Ан-12-му то "подвели глазки" по случаю праздника! Ведь это, Денис, тот же борт №19, который Вы снимали 16 мая, только тогда у него еще не было художественной окантовки остекления кабины пилотов...

*An-Z*, отдельное спасибо за возможность заглянуть "за кулисы" праздника!
Как я понял, на АРЗ прописались многие саваслейские машины...

 :Cool:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> *Snake, Денис!* Спасибо за репортажи!
> А Ан-12-му то "подвели" глазки по случаю праздника! Ведь это, Денис, тот же борт №19, который Вы снимали 16 мая, только тогла у него еще не было художественной окантовки остекления кабины пилотов...
> 
> *An-Z*, отдельное спасибо за возможность заглянуть "за кулисы" праздника!
> Как я понял, на АРЗ прописались многие саваслейские машины...


Ага. Это то самый Ан-12. "Глазки" ему "подвели", да отмыли.

----------


## Snake

> А больше фоток ПВОшной техники не было?


Есть  немного...

----------


## Snake

Продолжение....

----------


## Said

Уважаемый Snake!

Спасибо!

----------


## airwolf

> *А что за "неприятный момент при пилотаже" там был?*
> А то *вот тут*...
> http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1448231.htm
> ...*такое пишут*:
> *"В парном пилотаже "Витязей" был один неприятный момент, но, к счастью, обошлось".*


Всё было штатно!!!

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо Д. Евстафьеву,Андрею и всем форумчанам за репортаж.
Праздник удался на славу!!!! Я отдыхал от фотика и наслаждался полётами.
Надо было встретиться и познакомиться  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Спасибо Д. Евстафьеву,Андрею и всем форумчанам за репортаж.
> Праздник удался на славу!!!! Я отдыхал от фотика и наслаждался полётами.
> Надо было встретиться и познакомиться


Ага. Ну я то больше общался, чем фотал  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Еще фото здесь:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=15069
http://vx-travel.chatterweb.net.ru/t...ls.php?album=7

----------


## AC

> Всё было штатно!!!


А что случилось с 07-м бортом "Стрижей"?
*"Борт-бедолага... Первым сел на поле... и попал "под раздачу"... Технические подробности пояснять не буду... В общем, планировалась совместная программа: "девятка" и сольный пилотаж одновременно,...но не сложилось, борт стоит на поле. Всего прилетело 13 самолетов, но Боженька  уладил проблему с "не корректной цифрой"...".*
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...80707221/10#10

----------


## An-Z

> Ан-26 с эмблемой "Полярная авиация" (27 красный) - что за птица? Откуда он? Неск. лет назад тоже был на шоу в Пушкине.


Эмблему этот борт получил базируясь на Килп-Явр, если порыцца в анналах, то и дату можно раскопать.. после ликвидации тамошней оэа, сей борт сиживал в Североморске-1, теперь вроде бы в Левашово.

----------


## An-Z



----------


## An-Z

> ...
> *An-Z*, отдельное спасибо за возможность заглянуть "за кулисы" праздника!
> Как я понял, на АРЗ прописались многие саваслейские машины...


Пажалста..
Эх.. если бы... там полно бортов с Рогачёво, Килпов, ну и Саваслейки.. ещё с десяток не "привязанных", до заводских номеров добраться не дали. :Mad:

----------


## Spotter

> Эмблему этот борт получил базируясь на Килп-Явр, если порыцца в анналах, то и дату можно раскопать.. после ликвидации тамошней оэа, сей борт сиживал в Североморске-1, теперь вроде бы в Левашово.


Спасибо, это совсем другое дело! А серийничком не богаты? В Левашово постараюсь сам проверить.

----------


## JSF F-35

А кокого числа это было и где?

----------


## An-Z

> Спасибо, это совсем другое дело! А серийничком не богаты? В Левашово постараюсь сам проверить.


6908 - если это серийник.. если проверите, репетните мне плз..

----------


## Вячеслав

JSF F-35, приколист, блин ))))))

----------


## Spotter

> 6908 - если это серийник.. если проверите, репетните мне плз..


Эта цифирь на заглушке была, видел. Если что узнаю, непременно сообщу.

----------


## Вячеслав

циферки эти были по плевому борту под стабилизатором, где обычно пишется серийный номер.

----------


## Micro

А заводские номера разных Ми-8 никто не записал?  :Cool:  
Пока известен один: 50 красный - 7839.

----------


## Spotter

> А заводские номера разных Ми-8 никто не записал?


Как то не заметно было их  :Frown:   Есть только Ми-24П: 3532433317120

----------


## Micro

*Spotter*, спасибо!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

я фото вот так выложу :Biggrin:  http://foto.mail.ru/mail/kirill83s-pb/
МИ24  и МИ8МТ б\н 28 Прибылово, ТУ134, АН12 Левашово. Прибыловские улетели в тот же день.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ну и чуток заводских машин.. печальное зрелище.. многих из них я видел летающими..


А ЯК-28П-то откуда там взялся? Это в Пушкине он стоит или где? Что-то раньше я его там не видел.

----------


## AC

> я фото вот так выложу http://foto.mail.ru/mail/kirill83s-pb/
> МИ24  и МИ8МТ б\н 28 Прибылово, ТУ134, АН12 Левашово. Прибыловские улетели в тот же день.


Эх-х-х!... Жаль размерчик там маловат будет...  :Smile:

----------


## маска

> Эх-х-х!... Жаль размерчик там маловат будет...


Это потому,что автор,при загрузке фото,не поставил "галочку" в "сохранить исходное фото".Там можно загружать фотки любого размера.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

извените :Frown:   учту.

----------


## Nazar

> А ЯК-28П-то откуда там взялся? Это в Пушкине он стоит или где? Что-то раньше я его там не видел.


Совсем зря Вы их там раньше не замечали, был он там далеко не один, правда в недалеком прошлом, все в очередной раз похерили, а бюли и некрашеный и зеленый и в камуфляже. :Frown:

----------


## VladimirZ

> Совсем зря Вы их там раньше не замечали, был он там далеко не один, правда в недалеком прошлом, все в очередной раз похерили, а бюли и некрашеный и зеленый и в камуфляже.


Стоявший в охране территории АРЗ сказал, что год назад у завода был юбилей. По этому случаю и поставили Як-28П в качестве памятника.

----------


## GSI

Для тех кто хотел увидеть "Бориса Сафонова", апрель 2006 года, стрельбы на полигоне "Ашулук" (Астрахань) по КР "Стриж"
PS: снимок сделан с МиГ -31 № 36, который присутствовал на показе в Пушкине  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Для тех кто хотел увидеть "Бориса Сафонова", апрель 2006 года, стрельбы на полигоне "Ашулук" (Астрахань) по КР "Стриж"
> PS: снимок сделан с МиГ -31 № 36, который присутствовал на показе в Пушкине


Класс!!! А еще фоток из Ашулука!!!???  :Wink:

----------


## GSI

Да, но тема то о празднике в Пушкине  :Wink:  
боюсь админы осерчают :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Да, но тема то о празднике в Пушкине  
> боюсь админы осерчают


А) Админы здесь не сердитые...  :Smile:  
Б) Есть готовая ветка и под МиГ-31:
MiG 31, nice video.
Welcome!
 :Wink:

----------


## GSI

Наш прилет в Пушкин 29.05.07
фото Назарова В.В.

----------


## AC

> Наш прилет в Пушкин 29.05.07
> фото Назарова В.В.


Бис!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pietarilainen

> Эмблему этот борт получил базируясь на Килп-Явр, если порыцца в анналах, то и дату можно раскопать.. после ликвидации тамошней оэа, сей борт сиживал в Североморске-1, теперь вроде бы в Левашово.


Скажу так, если пилотам верить можно, то точно Левашово, а полярная авиация, опять же с их слов, "это как наследство, да и на севере почти все время проводим"... :Cool:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Да Левашовские, частенько на севере бывают,Воркута например.

----------


## Nazar

> Наш прилет в Пушкин 29.05.07
> фото Назарова В.В.



И сама посадка

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

АН 26 теперь сидит в левашово. зав номер 6908

----------


## Sergy

http://foto.rambler.ru/users/medvede...C_2082_resize/

А вот этот Ил-38 кому-нибудь в кадр еще попал?
Это мой друг Андрей снял, когда оттуда на машине выезжал.

----------


## Spotter

> 6908 - если это серийник.. если проверите, репетните мне плз..


Докладываю. Вчера был в Левашово. Оба борта, стоявшие в Пушкине (Ан-26 27 красный и Ан-12 19 красный), из состава левашовского сап.
Кстати, видел там 3 Ми-24  :Eek:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МИ24 в Левашово, потому что самит, стоят на боевом дежурстве. МИ24 Прибыловские.

----------


## FLOGGER

[QUOTE=Sergy;17010]http://foto.rambler.ru/users/medvede...C_2082_resize/

А вот этот Ил-38 кому-нибудь в кадр еще попал?

Именно этот борт интересует или любой Ил-38  Пушкинский?

----------


## Foxbat

С фотами МиГов "in action" конечно не сравнить, но добавлю ссылки на свои фотки с мероприятия: ;)



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222361/L/

От такого "Крокодила" на траве" Шапокляк была бы в восторге. :)))

...

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МИ24 улетает? или прилетела?

----------


## Foxbat

Улетает. Он вместе с Ми-8 (б/н 28) ушёл.

------

Широкоизвестная Су-27 из зЛодейного. Окрас и номер - хочу быть СуперФлэнкером. :)



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222480/L/

 

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222937/L/

hthttp://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222904/L/



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222936/L/

...

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

да я хотел остаться, но надо было ехать :Frown:

----------


## Foxbat

ППА



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1223373/L/



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1224158/L/

 

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1223976/L/



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1224761/L/


...

----------


## AC

> Просветите, разведчик был какой ? МиГ-25РБТ?


*РБТ*  :Cool:

----------


## Foxhound

по-моему написано было МиГ-25РБ

----------


## AC

> по-моему написано было МиГ-25РБ


Написано "РБ", а самолет -- "РБТ"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

Кстати, если уж зашла речь про "написано"...
Там вот еще было написано Ми-8СМВ*-ПГ*:
http://foto.rambler.ru/public/medved...ize-webbig.jpg
(С) medvedev_ отсюда:
http://foto.rambler.ru/users/medvede...C_1166_resize/
А никто не знает, что есть *"ПГ"* и чем оно от простого СМВ отличается?
 :Confused:   :Cool:

----------


## Spotter

> Написано "РБ", а самолет -- "РБТ"...


А РБТ визуально опознается? Если да, то как?  :Rolleyes: 

И вообще, все эти РЭБовские вертушки в Пушкине теперь постоянно живут? Помнится в Аппатитах овэ РЭБ стояла раньше.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

А никто не знает, что есть "ПГ" и чем оно от простого СМВ отличается?
это надо у Бобра спрашивать.

----------


## AC

> А никто не знает, что есть "ПГ" и чем оно от простого СМВ отличается?
> это надо у Бобра спрашивать.


Бобер, боюсь, не скажет -- мне бы кого-нибудь (что-нибудь) "из открытых источников"...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> А РБТ визуально опознается? Если да, то как?


http://www.aeronautics.ru/mikoyan/mi...iagram-006.jpg
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1180800939
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...9&d=1180865697
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...mera_2_JNO.jpg




> ...Все эти РЭБовские вертушки в Пушкине теперь постоянно живут? Помнится в Аппатитах овэ РЭБ стояла раньше.


Постоянно -- 147 овэ рэб. В Апатитах была 297 овэ рэб.

----------


## AC

О-о-о!...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1223502/L/
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Spotter

> О-о-о!...
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1223502/L/


А серийник-то у него какой :Confused:  
Федор Борисов пишет, что 172011402, а
Максим Брянский - 0393610235  :Eek:  

Сам нашел. Оказывается в стране одновременно два RA-75903!! Один - 172011402, второй - 
0393610235. Это я еще могу себе представить (бардак!). Но в Пушкине-то был только один из них. Кто?

2AC
Спасибо за РБТ. А овэ РЭБ в Пушкине откуда взялась?

----------


## AC

> ...Оказывается в стране одновременно два RA-75903!! Один - 172011402, второй - 0393610235. Это я еще могу себе представить (бардак!). Но в Пушкине-то был только один из них. Кто?


В Пушкине *был 0393610235* -- известный Ил-22М 226 осап из Кубинки.
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222904/L/
Второй 903-й -- это не менее известный борт 37 ВА (Дальней авиации).
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1131019/L/
Они же отличаются внешне: у второго антенн нет на спине и под брюхом.




> А овэ РЭБ в Пушкине откуда взялась?


Не знаю, это надо у местных "историков" спрашивать...  :Wink:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

А овэ РЭБ в Пушкине откуда взялась?
раньше в Левашово они стояли

----------


## Spotter

> А овэ РЭБ в Пушкине откуда взялась?
> раньше в Левашово они стояли


Ну, если только ОЧЕНЬ недолго. Левашово - это 138 сап, некоторое время побывший 202 осаэ, и вновь ставший полком.

----------


## Spotter

[QUOTE=AC;17173]В Пушкине *был 0393610235* -- известный Ил-22М 226 осап из Кубинки.
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222904/L/
Второй 903-й -- это не менее известный борт 37 ВА (Дальней авиации).
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1131019/L/
Они же отличаются внешне: у второго антенн нет на спине и под брюхом.
[QUOTE]
Спасибо за разъяснения, был не в курсе  :Redface:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

года 2-3 это точно.

----------


## Foxbat

А разве 0393610235 - Ил-22М? Я полагал, что просто Ил-22 т.к. обтекатель под пузом длинный.

Не знаю как назвать Ил Дальников (172011402). Ил-18? На А.нете с перепою написали Ил-20, но это уж точно не правильно ИМХО.

----------


## AC

> А разве 0393610235 - Ил-22М? Я полагал, что просто Ил-22 т.к. обтекатель под пузом длинный.


Да, надо будет проверить это дело...  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

А РБТ визуально опознается? Если да, то как? 

 Вообще РБТ трудно отличить от РБВ, я отличаю их по антеннам ответчика, по верхней панели в/заборника. А от других РБ...  РБТ отличить нетрудно.

----------


## Pietarilainen

Немного моих фоток тут http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/flanker83/145/
по возможности в ближайшее время добавлю в альбом еще фотки...

----------


## Spotter

> Да, надо будет проверить это дело...


Результатами проверки просьба поделиться с общественностью  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Немного моих фоток тут http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/flanker83/145/
> по возможности в ближайшее время добавлю в альбом еще фотки...


А почему там половина фоток не видна?
Вместо них кажет вот это:
http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/flanker83/145/i-146.jpg
 :Confused:

----------


## Foxbat

Ми-8 СМВ ПГ (не знаю чем отличается от просто СМВ, так было написано демостенде)

 

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1224761/L/

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1226064/L/

МиГ-25РБТ из Манчестера ;)



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1226596/L/

...

----------


## Pietarilainen

> А почему там половина фоток не видна?
> Вместо них кажет вот это:
> http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/flanker83/145/i-146.jpg


К сожалению не знаю  :Frown:   когда размещал все были на месте...
Как выйду на работу постараюсь сразу исправить.

----------


## маска

> К сожалению не знаю   когда размещал все были на месте...
> Как выйду на работу постараюсь сразу исправить.


Если будете загружать фотки по новой,то пожалуста поставьте "галочку" в пункте "Сохранить исходное изображение"-фотки будут раскрываться в полный формат.

----------


## flanker27

Немного моих фото на scalemodels:
Ан-26
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_573.html
и 
Ан-12
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_574.html
Потом будет еще немного (Ил-22, Ту-134, Ми-8ППА).

----------


## AC

> Немного моих фото на scalemodels:
> Ан-26
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_573.html
> и 
> Ан-12
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_574.html
> Потом будет еще немного (Ил-22, Ту-134, Ми-8ППА).


Зер гут! Будем ждать!  :Smile:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Немного моих фото на scalemodels:
> Ан-26
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_573.html
> и 
> Ан-12
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_574.html
> Потом будет еще немного (Ил-22, Ту-134, Ми-8ППА).


Спасибо!  :Smile:  
Будет это Ан-12БК-ИС?

----------


## Foxbat

Точно *АН*-*12БК*-*ИС*? Пойду тогда править. ;)

+ от меня ещё одну *Зёбру*:



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1228293/L/

----------


## flanker27

Интересно а есь у кого-нибудь еще фото этого ИЛ-38:

Достаточно красочный борт - триколор с орлом на киле, и надписи "ВМФ России" и "NAVY" на морде

----------


## AC

> Интересно а есь у кого-нибудь еще фото этого ИЛ-38:
> 
> Достаточно красочный борт - триколор с орлом на киле, и надписи "ВМФ России" и "NAVY" на морде


Это известный борт. Хорошо виден на панораме Пушкина:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1057850/L/
(С) Федор Борисов

Был/есть (???) и второй такой -- "23 красный":
http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww3/s/718/1/0/3

----------


## flanker27

Хотелось бы фото с другого борта, может быть чуть поближе.

----------


## flanker27

Ми-8ППА подоспел:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...=dateA&show=12

----------


## flanker27

Ну а теперь немного Ту-134:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_582.html

----------


## Micro

> Ми-8ППА подоспел:
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...=dateA&show=12


Спасибо за эти и другие фотки! 

Заводской номер случайно не попал в кадр?

----------


## flanker27

Ну и последняя часть (Ил-22)
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_589.html

----------


## Helix

Максим Брянский писал:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1222361/L/ От такого "Крокодила" на траве" Шапокляк была бы в восторге. :)))

Максим! Вот спасибо за эту фотку.
Этот борт раньше был в составе 172 овп, а теперь он оказывается в 332 огвп (если только именно он прилетал из Прибылово ?? в Пушкин).
Значит потихоньку старые борта из Касимово после ремонта (почти 5 лет а может и больше!! у меня данные только на конец 2001г.) поступают в Прибылово.

 и еще вопрос:
Кто-то знает судьбу Левашовских(138 осап) Ил-22 (Зебра и Бизон) на 2000 г там было два борта  Ил-18Д-36  сн 0393607950	28.09.77 г.в.  и Ил-22-М11 сн 2964017558	16.10.85г.в. 
И какие у них были регистрационные номера.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МИ-24 борт12 из Прибылово, покрашен красиво, из-за красаты выступает на всех показухах :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Выложил свои фото
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_468.html

----------

